# Question re remote rural areas...



## RobRoanoke (Oct 12, 2014)

SO...I am trying to help a colleague pastor who is in a remote area about an hour from a major metro and trying to assist people with transportation needs.

Just verifying - it is fine to be an UBER driver in that remote area right? Just sign up through your major metro but be available to take calls in your rural location? I realize the market might be small - but that also means a solution to his "problem" could be within reach using UBER.

Any thoughts?? THANKS!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

If it's in the service area than why not? The problem is, will the driver make any money if they have to travel far to get a call. Survey says .... no! So it is unlikely that the driver will stick around for long.


----------



## RobRoanoke (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm thinking more about a remote area that recruits a few drivers who live in that area - so are available to service that area. Not so much that people would drive from the metro to the remote area.

So a rural county right now - where you log on and it says "UBER not available" - would have the potential of having one or more drivers available to them. Not so much that people would drive around a rural county waiting for hits - but that there might be a few drivers who would log on during their daily activities at home or in the car.

Sorry...I'm just thinking out loud here trying to help a colleague where transit and cab options are non-existent at the moment!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

What I'm not understanding is, are you in a current Uber service location. If service isn't currently available there at all then you would need to get Uber to extend their service area otherwise people would not be able to request one even if the driver was standing next to them. A simpler solution might be to set up a google hangout or a low tech call tree with anyone interested in driving and have a simple fare structure like $4.00 pickup + $1.00 a mile.


----------



## RobRoanoke (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks so much - I do all my driving right here - so not really sure how it works - how do you know the difference between "no drivers available" and "no service at all."

For example, there are parts of our service area (Roanoke/Blacksburg) where when you put the location pin, it says "no UberX available" - and that is the same message I receive when I go to Lynchburg map (an hour away). Uber has not yet entered the Lynchburg market.

So if I (a Roanoke driver) happen to be in Lynchburg - would it show me as available - or would it still say none available? (Not that anyone would be looking.) Just wondering!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm not sure. I took a look at the app and it seems to be inconsistent. Some places I get a "no car available", others I get a "no UberX available", both in places I know don't have service.


----------



## RobRoanoke (Oct 12, 2014)

Next time I'm in Lynchburg (or similar) I'll try to call myself and see what happens!


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

If it says 'no uberx available' then the area is serviced. That's my guess. Especially if you can get a quote of the fare with that location as your pick up location.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I've checked this in Harrisonburg, va when driving to dc from blacksburg and my car shows up on the request screen. I didn't actually request myself though. Lynchburg also becomes colored when the whole area does, so I'd assume it would work there.


----------



## McTim (Jan 7, 2016)

So how is it out west now that the DC metro area extends way out there? I live on the Loudon/Fauquier border, and noticed that harrisonburg was surging one night as I drove home from a loooong trip. I was too tired to do any more pickups, but happy to hear if there are consistent surges in Winchester to Harrisonburg, or even steady demand. Here is the new map: https://www.uber.com/cities/washington-DC/ As an aside, are there many drivers living out in the west? I was in Winchester and saw one in the pax app, but it may have been a "ghost" put there by uber!


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I was in Harrisonburg on Thursday on my way to Baltimore and had my app on hoping to play the guarantee game for home. I ended up with 2 quick rides there, unfortunately, but found out they just got uber a couple weeks ago


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

Any chance you're talking about the Lexington, Buena Vista area????? Would love to have an uber XL available when I'm there golfing with my buddies


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Nope it's not in Lexington yet. I suppose that technicallya Roanoke driver might be close enough but they'd probably decline the ride


----------



## McTim (Jan 7, 2016)

Has anyone encountered any decent surges anywhere in the western half of the DC map? I saw Gainesville go up to a 4.5 last week at bar closing time, but never seen anything west of there.


----------



## zane4596 (Mar 11, 2016)

I have been playing a huge circle game with uber support and have made a post on this issue. I live in chambersburg pa and for some reason it is a dead zone for me goin online. It says I am online but no Pax can see me.....lost huge business st Patrick's day.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> What I'm not understanding is, are you in a current Uber service location. If service isn't currently available there at all then you would need to get Uber to extend their service area otherwise people would not be able to request one even if the driver was standing next to them. A simpler solution might be to set up a google hangout or a low tech call tree with anyone interested in driving and have a simple fare structure like $4.00 pickup + $1.00 a mile.


That sounds exactly like an illegal transportation network.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I've tested this out a few times when on trips by logging on in random, middle of nowhere locations in my state. My car always shows up. In Virginia, at least, we're able to work anywhere under the same regulations


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

I think this may be what you're looking for: https://www.uber.com/cities/roanoke/

I would recommend that you start a cab company if there is not too much regulation for you to handle. The uber cut would further impoverish the area.


----------



## Uvafan15 (Feb 2, 2015)

What remote area are you referencing? I know there is a guy who logs on at SML, I have actually gotten him. The guy drove 20 minutes to pick me up.

Also, Lynchburg does have Uber. They've had it for about 3 months now.


----------

